# Firefox most vulnerable browser, Safari close second



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.net-security.org/secworld.php?id=8489

This should stir some arguments.

.


----------



## mtaki (Jan 28, 2008)

My default browser has been Opera for 5 years running now but that certainly looks interesting, even suspicious I might say. Internet Explorer being more secure than both Firefox and Safari?


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

I guess it really depends on what they consider a vulnerability.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm surprised, since Internet Explorer is the only browser out of those four that's integrated into the operating system, which would make it the most vulnerable in my opinion.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

The issues with believing anything that gets posted on the Internet purporting to be credible are in this case - unless they post their criitera, methods for testing and information on identical setups of hardware, releases of software, etc. and their definitions of what is a vulnerability, and details of their examination for purposes of other independent testing - caveat emptor! Who stands to benefit most from this article? Follow the money!

-- Tom


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I see no reason not to trust the findings in the report. The Mozilla camp has consistently maintained they are very open and forthcoming about security issues found in their products. They also state, or at least imply, Microsoft isn't as open or forthcoming about IE issues that are "quietly" fixed as part of other Windows Updates.

I went to the US-CERT site, one of the sources cited in the report, and found a Mozilla Firefox 3.5.4 issue listed. I tracked the issue from the US-CERT site to the Mozilla site and found the issue was found by the Mozilla community (a group of people who look for security issues in Mozilla products, I imagine).

So, I'm thinking the Mozilla community finds problems, reports them to the security sites, US-CERT, MITRE, etc., and then releases a fix when available.

In other words, it's not necessarily that there were more problems found in Firefox but more are Apple and Microsoft being as open about reporting problems found as the Mozilla community is.

Peace...


----------

